# sights?



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

Just bought my first bowfishin rig today, nothing special, just the eastman kit, i shoot a compund bow at 45#, what r your guys suggestions on sights, yes, no, if so how many and what yardage? thank u guys in advance.

P.S.what is the best way to practice besides goin out and doin it, it will be a month before i have a garuteed spot to bowfish


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

you won't need sites, I use them if they are sittin still in shallows, but would still say that my accuracy isn't improved any with sites vs. with instincts.

as far as practicing, just sink some pop cans or bottles... throw 10 out, vary in depth and distance from you. The best thing about using them, is they are the size of a bullhead, so once you have a carp in front of you, it's gonna seem too easy :lol: I havn't done it for a few years, but it's a good drill to practice, plus it's pretty entertaining...

if you plan to use your bow for deer and other animals like I do, just go ahead and throw a site on it... trust me when I say $30 sites are as good as $150 sites... especially since bowfishing testes every piece of equiptment mounted on your bow.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

no you shouldnt need sights its just something else to worry bout breaking IMO welcome to the most addicting sport there is. as far as practice do what whitehorse said or use milk jugs to start with. if you do put sights on your bow remember all your bowfishing shots will be relatively close so dont put no 20yd or further pin on it. also remember aim LOW when you think your low enough go a little lower.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Sights just get in the way and make you miss...


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

Never have owned any sights,...probably couldn't shoot straight if I did.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't shoot sights and I know a lot of bowfishermen don't, but one of the best bowfishers I've ever met did. He goes by the internet name as "Deadeye" and he has a single pin that he uses more as a reference than a sight (at least I think that's what he told me). He's the best shot I've ever seen. So my advice is to try a few different things and see what you like best. What works for one person doesn't necessarily work for everyone.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Deadeye is just that... a deadeye. I got the privelage to shoot with him last summer and I swear he couldn't miss. He told me it was mostly for referance, I think he meant for left and right more than up and down, but I'm not sure.


----------

